# Tile fish



## Stuartusmc (Apr 20, 2017)

First time ever deep dropping I pull this stud up. As far as average size is this about average?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice first one ...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice size they come bigger and smaller good eating either way


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice!

Average is usually around 8-10lbs or so. they are like a Redfish, very disappointing to weigh lol. Ive taken them in the upper 40lb range but any over 20lbs are good fish.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. 
Jason, I'm sure you've already nabbed this picture, right?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*size?*



Stuartusmc said:


> First time ever deep dropping I pull this stud up. As far as average size is this about average?


this one is average:thumbup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

forgot to say, "welcome to the forum!"

jack


----------



## Stuartusmc (Apr 20, 2017)

Haha thanks Jack. Yea that's a big one!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Not average!!*

Sorry 
That is a good one- Not Average!:whistling:


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

I've got the numbers where that fish Jack has came from. I find the average for is is 3-5 lbs here in the gulf. That is a good one.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

How far how deep are you guys fishing? I just bought a reel and looking to get started


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

35 miles plus, 400-1000 ft.


----------



## Stuartusmc (Apr 20, 2017)

We were about 50 miles out close to the spur around 1000 ft of water.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats here are a couple of ours from last trip


----------

